# Juwelenschleifer Lehrer (Horde)?



## Cheffu (22. August 2007)

Hallo, 
ich bin Juwelenschleifer. In Silbermond kann man den Beruf bis zu Fähigkeit 75 erlernen. Wo kann ich ein höheres Level erreichen?

mfg
Cheffu


----------



## Lotrum (22. August 2007)

dein lehrer wird dir dann schon mitteilen wo du als nächstes hin musst.


----------



## LittleFay (22. August 2007)

Der ab 75 müsste direkt daneben stehen. Aber dein Lehrer sagt es dir auch.


----------



## Noltalgius (17. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt der Juwelenschleifermeister steht diregt neben dem Gesellen in Silbermond!!!


----------



## DasKonsortium (6. November 2007)

Also... In Silbermond kannst du (glaub bis 290) lernen. Die Lehrer stehen beide fast nebeneinander, dazwischen ist nur ein Händler. Ab 290 bzw. 300 ist der nächste Lehrer in Thrallmar auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in der Scherbenwelt. Dort lernt man u.a. die ersten Sockelsteine (ab Skill 300).
Viel Erfolg beim skilln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosdown (7. November 2007)

Ja der steht direkt da neben!!


----------

